# Wiki?



## Castalia (Jul 10, 2015)

I have seen other forums with a wiki tab at the top to help new afficionados learn about their new interest. Would the KKF community be interested in a wiki for kitchen knives? It could have a basic discussion of knife types, steels, sharpening etc. for the beginner. What do I need to get started? Cutting boards? Carbon vs stainless, the list goes on and on. The info is already here on the site I agree, but it takes a good deal of searching and patience to find answers. I found this forum has a comprehensive wiki as a good example:

http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/

What does the group think about creating such a tab on KKF? I am sure there are many who would be eager to write articles.


----------



## perneto (Jul 10, 2015)

Sounds great, I would definitely help with the content.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2015)

There are a few threads that should be harvested for that content, it would save someone a lot of time writing


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 10, 2015)

I would be happy to contribute. :cool2:


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 10, 2015)

I could write the section on how to hide/ disguise new knofe purchases from your wife/partner


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 10, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I could write the section on how to hide/ disguise new knofe purchases from your wife/partner



Now that is a section I need


----------



## havox07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I could write the section on how to hide/ disguise new knofe purchases from your wife/partner



Man brought the girlfriend to a shop yesterday and if she wasn't there I would probably ended up with a few new stones. This is definitely needed.


----------



## Castalia (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess it would be up to the forum administrators and moderators to set up that sort of function on the site (and police up the article writers). I would be interested in having a wiki tab on the site. Any others want to request it as well?


----------



## havox07 (Jul 13, 2015)

I think it's a great idea. The only hard part is the amount of subjectiveness in peoples opinions of knives. Having a sort of match me with a knife instead of a new poster posting the same thread once a day might make life easier.


----------



## Castalia (Jul 13, 2015)

Like a flow chart....


----------



## perneto (Aug 6, 2015)

So I still think this is a good idea, but I'm not sure the forum owners have the time/resources to extend the site with a wiki section.

We could just use a free wiki hosting service. I had a look around, and the following free wiki hosting services seem interesting:
- www.wikidot.com
- www.flexwiki.org
- www.shoutwiki.com
Do you have feedback/experience with any of these 3 providers, or other recommendations?

I would avoid Wikia, because in case the community wants to move to another host, the wiki and the content can't be deleted from Wikia.


----------

